# Darien Lake NY - Review



## l2l

We set out for Darien Lake Resort in New York State in Mid May of 07
We had to battle the HUGE line up at the border crossing which took over 1.5 hours. The wait however enabled me to see that there is a plaque right in the middle of the bridge marking the actual border line. All the times I have crossed this bridge I have never seen this before.










After crossing the border and doing some last minute shopping for food and beverages we arrived at Darien Lake and set up our trailers for a weekend of fun. This is my old trailer on our lot.










We had a great view of the Roller Coaster Superman from our firepit, which you cant see in this photo.
We built a firepit behind my trailer for the evening activities and consumption of our favourite beverages.... 
(I only drank pop honest :funny) ok so my nose is growing a little 










Here is a picture of our lot at night










My wife decided she would take our dog for a walk to the lake, and of course being the retriever that she is the dog made a B-Line straight for the water. She then came home and decided to roll around in the dirt turning my nice beige dog into a dirty chocolate brown mess 


My four year old daughter had a blast on her first camping trip and she did not want to go home. 
But like all good things it must come to an end, so we packed up and made our way back over the border and headed home.

If you are looking for an affordable family get away I highly recommend Darien Lake, they have things to do for all ages. This will be an annual event for my family for years to come 

I understand that for 08 they will have a new coaster that allows you to ride a motorbike on a coaster??

The park has a Hotel on site, they also offer 35 trailers for rent and of course you can tent or bring your own trailer for the weekend.
you can get all the info you need from this below link.
http://www.godarienlake.com/


----------



## ctfortner

Great review and pics l2l. I know what you mean about the border line, done it once myself :shocked: when we drove from Wisconsin into Canada.

Never been to NY, is there a lot of camping out that way? All I can picture is the big city life, but I am sure there is country living out there too :scratchhead:.


----------



## l2l

There is TONS of camping in New York State.
Darien is just outside Buffalo NY so dont be thinking of New York City ok :rotflmao1:

Better yet why dont you come across the border and then you will have a ton more places to camp!


----------



## ctfortner

Ok, I will admit I can be geographically challenged sometimes. I plan to make another trip to canada sometime, not sure when. Wifes family lives in MN, so when we go up there we arent too far away. I enjoy getting out there with a good "walleye chop" as they call it, and fishing for some walleye and crappie.


----------

